# Pregnant-Is it possible to have false heat?



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone:
I have a quick question for all of the boer breeders. This is our first time using a CIDR to breed. I am going to be ultrasounding a doe I bred last month. She went to be with the buck. We had put in a CIDR and took it out the day we took her. She went into heat and the owner of the buck said she had semen dripping out of her.....sorry TMI I know. So I figured slam dunk she is pregnant. But 21 days later she is in what appears to be a heat. Is it possible for her to have a false heat and still be pregnant? How common are false heats? Should I assume she isn't pregnant? I will ultrasound her next week at 30 days to see if I see anything. But my heart has a sinking feeling that maybe she wasn't bred even though it appeared she was....

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just because the deed was done, doesn't mean it took. Good thing you are ultrasounding her.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah that’s true. I’ve heard they can be Preg and have false heats tho. That’s why I’m asking. Wondered if anyone has had this happen to their does before.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Well usually when mine have a false heat they take on the second time :/ 
And between the CIDRS and if this was her first heat of the season I think it’s a good chance it was a false heat. Cidrs sometimes don’t trigger a real strong heat and false heats on their first heat are not totally uncommon. Basically the way it was explained to me was things have been resting and it gets a little rusty and doesn’t work like it should the first to around. 
But I would defiantly ultrasound her and see what is going on. If she wasn’t gooey or flagging real hard it might have been another doe in heat. I know they can sometimes fool me around here on who exactly really is in heat and who is just acting like a fool


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Andersonranch: Our goats have heats all year round pretty much. So yeah we are a bit confused about how she was acting today. 

We just used the cidrs to breed so she would go into heat at the right time. She definitely had a strong heat when she was bred. They sent a video to us. She wasn’t gooey tho today. But was flagging this morning. 

We will see what the ultrasound shows next wk. hoping she’s pregnant. If not she will be rebred. 

Thanks for your comments!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have dairy goats, not Boers, but, I have had does that went into heat almost every 20 days their entire pregnancy, one doe insisted on being with the buck. I figured she wasn't bred and let her hang with a buck for 5 months, then she kidded! Surprise!!! :ahh:
They can be confusing critters, for sure!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Goats rock:
Wow! Really?? That’s amazing! We will know next wk if she is pregnant as we plan to ultrasound her. Hoping we see babies! Maybe this was just a false heat. Thanks for sharing this info tho cause it’s good to know that people experience this with their doe’s!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> I have dairy goats, not Boers, but, I have had does that went into heat almost every 20 days their entire pregnancy, one doe insisted on being with the buck. I figured she wasn't bred and let her hang with a buck for 5 months, then she kidded! Surprise!!! :ahh:
> They can be confusing critters, for sure!


I really hope that's the case with my one doe, Mocha but unfortunately I kind of doubt it. I had her with the buck THREE TIMES over the fall, and even though she was flagging and yelling and the whole nine yards, when the buck actually went in with her she rejected him every time. She absolutely preferred my herd queen over every other suitor. I held her for the buck the first two cycles because she kept running away. I thought by holding her still we'd at least get the job done even if she wasn't happy about it but no, she came back into heat a third time! This last time I didn't bother trying to hold her. I put her with the buck and left them at it. If she didn't take I'm not going to pursue the matter any further this year. I've never had such a weird breeding season as this one.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

I have read that it's common for them to go into heat again a month after they are settled although usually it won't be displayed as strongly as if they were actually in heat. So she may still be pregnant!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Damfino, that is so funny. I know it isn't funny having to deal with a doe like that I am sure! But the way you described it. Wow she is a stinker! I hope she is pregnant. Keep us updated!

wheelbearo: I hope my doe is pregnant! She sure appeared to be in heat. So will see. We plan to ultrasound her next week to see if we see anything. If not, she will go back to the buck. I am glad we will have a buck next breeding season!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Damfino, that is so funny. I know it isn't funny having to deal with a doe like that I am sure! But the way you described it. Wow she is a stinker! I hope she is pregnant. Keep us updated!


I've never had one cycle back in after breeding so I'm pretty sure Mocha is still open. My herd queen acted more like a buck than my bucks and she didn't want anything to do with the boys either! I know my guys are young and small and inexperienced and they don't stink like the big boys yet, but they're awfully cute and they sure tried their hardest to do a good job and make the ladies happy! But my girls were all bigger than the boys this year and had no love for the little pipsqueaks. I had to hold three of the four I bred. One was fairly willing but she was also very tall and got bred by the smaller buck so I backed her up to a step a couple of times just to be sure. I backed the others up to the step as well and it looks like my ornery herd queen took but Mocha didn't.

My herd queen spent all breeding season snorting, pawing, mounting and hunching like she truly believed something would pop out of her belly and start spraying if she just pushed hard enough. My in-heat girls found her extremely alluring. I began to wonder if there was a stash of "Modern Times" magazines from California hidden under their bedding somewhere. Girls usually do a lot of play-acting with each other this time of year, but not to this extent, and not to the exclusion of the actual real boys! It was bizarre.

I hope your girl took, but if she was acting in heat I'm going to guess the odds are that, like mine, she probably didn't.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Damfino: thank you for the laugh!! Boy we need to laugh in this crazy lockdown world we live in now.

Thanks for sharing that info! I have a weird doe like that the doe you described. But she's the other doe I bred and I'm pretty sure she's pregnant. I will know this next wk if she's pregnant because she would be having a heat this wk if she's not pregnant. But she's already acting different so I'm pretty sure she's pregnant. I think with her the reason my other doe acts like that is her hormones are messed up. She's also the biggest doe in the barn.

But this doe I've been talking about. I'm hoping she's pregnant she's still been acting weird. Even after her 'heat'. Still flagging. It's weird!

But with Covid and the strange days we live in I guess maybe this is the new normal. Weirdness. Lol.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

It appeared on Wednesday that our doe looks pregnant from the ultrasound but it’s early. Going to check her again Monday. And again next sat night. It should be very obvious on ultrasound by next sat night. So if I’m still not completely sure by then I will take her to the buck again for rebreeding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I have a lot of short cycles just using a cidr, I make sure to leave the does with the buck for a week because of that. 

I have had 3 does that came back into “heat” after being bred. 2 were ff that had been AIed and I thought they just didn’t settle but both showed bred on ultrasound a week later. 

I have a new doe that had her ultrasound last week that’s flagging right now as I moved the buck into a stall in the doe barn to deal with his feet. 

Before this year I’ve never seen a bred doe show signs of heat and I would’ve doubted they were actually bred.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Cbpitts: thank you for sharing your experiences with cidrs! That’s good to know! She appears to be pregnant. We left her with the buck when she bred for like a week. So hopefully they are both bred. We bred another doe the same way with cidr then stayed a wk. 

I ultrasounds her yesterday and I think I saw baby. But going to ultrasound again Wednesday and again Saturday night or Sunday. By then she will be 40 days.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’ll keep my finger crossed for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you both!
I will try to remember to post photo or video. We are going to ultrasound again tomorrow.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey! This thread is so interesting 
I have a doe that I bred a few weeks ago, and 3 weeks later she came into heat... but for less than one day? She was done by the time I got home from work. Im hoping to ultrasound her next week... we shall see...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Is it just me, or does anyone else think this scenario is common this year?


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else think this scenario is common this year?


Yes, simply because I've had 3 do this and it's never happened before!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Kass update us when you confirm whether she is pregnant. I think my doe that had what I thought was a heat....is pregnant. I am going out to ultrasound her again today. tami


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

madhouse and cbpitts: I agree. It does seem really strange to me!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck today, I hope you come back with positive results!
As for my doe, I am not excluding the possibility that she is pregnant after all, but most likely she is not. I am going to have a blood test done next month.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Here was the ultrasounds from today. I am pretty sure Rey is pregnant. She is 37 days today I think. Rosie is just 30 days and FAT so it is tough to get a good ultrasound on her. I may pull blood on them too just to make sure if they are pregnant or not. But thought I would post the ultrasounds here.

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKPhfoeyAEiaNU72SmdX0aviNllJDuGTr


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations ! :coolmoves:


Buck Naked Boers said:


> Here was the ultrasounds from today. I am pretty sure Rey is pregnant. She is 37 days today I think. Rosie is just 30 days and FAT so it is tough to get a good ultrasound on her. I may pull blood on them too just to make sure if they are pregnant or not. But thought I would post the ultrasounds here.
> 
> https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKPhfoeyAEiaNU72SmdX0aviNllJDuGTr


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I had a ewe lamb a nice single then 21 days later give birth to another lamb.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's absolutely possible. In wild goat herds the favorite does of the buck will continue coming into heat or at least acting like it to prevent the too young does from being bred.
They will make sure to take up the buck's attention not letting him near the young ones lol.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wellll I have bad news!
Both girls blood tests were negative! So no false heats. And back to the bucks they go. Ugh July babies!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sorry to hear that .
I am having my doe blood tested this week. I expect her to be negative as well, but want to be sure, since I am currently still milking her.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Kass update us when you confirm whether she is pregnant. I think my doe that had what I thought was a heat....is pregnant. I am going out to ultrasound her again today. tami


We are taking her to get ultrasounded on Wednesday. Ill let you know!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Update on the ultrasound: 
So we bred her, then 3 weeks later she went into heat for a few hours. Then she missed this past heat. 
We ultrasounded her yesterday and she is pregnant! 2 maybe 3 babies. Ill add some pictures.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@Kass that is so exciting! Congratulations!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Wellll I have bad news!
> Both girls blood tests were negative! So no false heats. And back to the bucks they go. Ugh July babies!!


I'm sorry to hear your girls weren't pregnant. 

I got pregnancy test results back today and fully expected three positives and one negative (naughty Mocha!). Instead I got back four positives! Yay!! So Mocha took after all. However, I have no idea what heat cycle it was. She seemed to cycle once or twice more after I wethered the bucks, so it could have been any of the three breedings. I guess we'll find out which one "took" when she kids. I wrote down three dates for her, and unless she delivers smack in between them I should know which sire got the job done. I put her with different bucks on different dates, hoping she'd take to one of them.


----------

